# Do Canmore resorts have good trading power in II?



## htusa2002 (Dec 18, 2011)

HI,

I am noticing fairmont has good trading power within II and is listed as a premier resort, but do canmore mid-tier II resorts have good trading power? Say a 2 bedroom July week? Would someone be able to get a good trade for another summer week in kelowna or a spring break week at a good resort in Florida?


----------

